# What I Believe!



## christianhunter (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe in One GOD!
I believe in GOD THE FATHER,THE SON,and THE HOLY SPIRIT,even though "Trinity" is not in the Bible.FATHER,SON,and HOLY SPIRIT are in Scripture.THE SON, sits at the right Hand of THE FATHER,and THE HOLY SPIRIT Indwells Believers.

I believe in the simple act of Salvation.Any man can call on THE NAME of THE LORD JESUS CHRIST,and confess HIM with their mouth,and be saved,ETERNALLY!

I believe in Predestination.In the sense,that before the foundation of the world,THE LORD knew,all that would be saved,and come to know HIM.Why otherwise would HE have given us The Great Commission?

I believe ALL of THE HOLY SCRIPTURE,to be inerrant,and trusted, and full of The Knowledge, Wisdom,and Power of THE LORD GOD HIMSELF.

I believe in "The Rapture",even though it is not in the Bible.THE LORD says there will be a calling away,a taking up,we will be with HIM in the clouds.I believe what THE LORD says.

I believe ALL of us FAIL GOD on a constant basis,even after we are Saved.Like Paul,said of himself,I also consider  myself Chief in this,and no I'm not comparing myself to The Blessed Apostle.

I believe that we should not,dare not,place our trust in the wisdom of man.Especially when this "wisdom" contradicts GOD's WORD.

I believe there will always be skeptics,heretics,and unbelievers.I know we should answer them in Love and in truth.I know if we plant the seed of THE WORD,THE HOLY SPIRIT will draw those who HE will,to THE FATHER,through THE SON.

I believe there will always be a misunderstanding,on these things,yet I do wonder why?


----------



## earl (Aug 31, 2010)

You have to admire a man who stands up and proclaims his beliefs ,whether you agree with him or not.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 31, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I believe in One GOD!
> I believe in GOD THE FATHER,THE SON,and THE HOLY SPIRIT,even though "Trinity" is not in the Bible.FATHER,SON,and HOLY SPIRIT are in Scripture.THE SON, sits at the right Hand of THE FATHER,and THE HOLY SPIRIT Indwells Believers.
> 
> I believe in the simple act of Salvation.Any man can call on THE NAME of THE LORD JESUS CHRIST,and confess HIM with their mouth,and be saved,ETERNALLY!
> ...



For DBBB...

Amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only thing I'd say is that the Trinity and the rapture are explained in the Bible...just not specifically called out.  I know that is what you meant, just clarifying....


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe in God, the Father Almighty, Creator of heaven and earth; and in Jesus Christ, His only Son, our Lord: Who was conceived by the Holy Spirit, born of the Virgin Mary; suffered under Pontius Pilate, was crucified, died and was buried. He descended into he11; the third day He rose again from the dead; He ascended into heaven, is seated at the right hand of God the Father Almighty; from thence He shall come to judge the living and the dead. I believe in the Holy Spirit, the Holy Catholic Church, the communion of Saints, the forgiveness of sins, the resurrection of the body, and life everlasting. Amen.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 31, 2010)

Is this your work or is it a cut & paste?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 31, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I believe in God, the Father Almighty, Creator of heaven and earth; and in Jesus Christ, His only Son, our Lord: Who was conceived by the Holy Spirit, born of the Virgin Mary; suffered under Pontius Pilate, was crucified, died and was buried. He descended into he11; the third day He rose again from the dead; He ascended into heaven, is seated at the right hand of God the Father Almighty; from thence He shall come to judge the living and the dead. I believe in the Holy Spirit, the Holy Catholic Church, the communion of Saints, the forgiveness of sins, the resurrection of the body, and life everlasting. Amen.



ditto...   except for the Catholic stuff.   

bandy


----------



## christianhunter (Aug 31, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Is this your work or is it a cut & paste?



I don't know if you could call it a work or not,but it is what I believe.If it were a cut and paste,it would be what someone else believed,and I agreed.That would not be wrong mind you,I have read all of it,and heard it Preached.It is what is ingrained in my heart,soul,and spirit to believe in it, with my heart and my mind.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 31, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I don't know if you could call it a work or not,but it is what I believe.If it were a cut and paste,it would be what someone else believed,and I agreed.That would not be wrong mind you,I have read all of it,and heard it Preached.It is what is ingrained in my heart,soul,and spirit to believe in it, with my heart and my mind.



Still not clear here.  Did you originally compose the text yourself or did your mouse facilitate transfer of the words from somewhere else (cut/copy & paste)?


----------



## christianhunter (Aug 31, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Still not clear here.  Did you originally compose the text yourself or did your mouse facilitate transfer of the words from somewhere else (cut/copy & paste)?



In the most simple of terms.I thought of what I wanted to say,and I typed it.Also,and most important,in light of some of my posts here of late,I prayed before I started it.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 31, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Is this your work or is it a cut & paste?





Six million dollar ham said:


> Still not clear here.  Did you originally compose the text yourself or did your mouse facilitate transfer of the words from somewhere else (cut/copy & paste)?



Just out of curiosity: Does it matter?  If so, why?


----------



## tomtlb66 (Aug 31, 2010)

The truth is the truth, and I believe you just told the truth about what you believe. I believe it also. Jesus is the way, the truth and the life. The bible is the living word of God, the Trinity is real, the rapture is real, and thank God in Heaven, one day, a rotten sinful man like me, will enter the gates of Heaven to spend an eternity with my Savior and Lord, Jesus Christ. His blood has cleansed me of all unrighteouness.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 31, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I believe in God, the Father Almighty, Creator of heaven and earth; and in Jesus Christ, His only Son, our Lord: Who was conceived by the Holy Spirit, born of the Virgin Mary; suffered under Pontius Pilate, was crucified, died and was buried. He descended into he11; the third day He rose again from the dead; He ascended into heaven, is seated at the right hand of God the Father Almighty; from thence He shall come to judge the living and the dead. I believe in the Holy Spirit, the Holy Catholic Church, the communion of Saints, the forgiveness of sins, the resurrection of the body, and life everlasting. Amen.




x's 2


----------



## Jeff57 (Aug 31, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I believe in One GOD!
> I believe in GOD THE FATHER,THE SON,and THE HOLY SPIRIT,even though "Trinity" is not in the Bible.FATHER,SON,and HOLY SPIRIT are in Scripture.THE SON, sits at the right Hand of THE FATHER,and THE HOLY SPIRIT Indwells Believers.
> 
> I believe in the simple act of Salvation.Any man can call on THE NAME of THE LORD JESUS CHRIST,and confess HIM with their mouth,and be saved,ETERNALLY!
> ...


From the 1st pew.......AMEN......


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe in one God, Father Almighty, Maker of heaven and earth, and of all things visible and invisible.

And in one Lord, Jesus Christ, the Son of God, the Only-begotten, Begotten of the Father before all ages, Light of Light, True God of True God, Begotten, not made, of one essence with the Father, by Whom all things were made:

Who for us men and for our salvation came down from heaven, and was incarnate of the Holy Spirit and the Virgin Mary, and was made man;

And was crucified also for us under Pontius Pilate, and suffered and was buried;

And the third day He rose again, according to the Scriptures;

And ascended into heaven, and sitteth at the right hand of the Father;

And He shall come again with glory to judge the living and the dead, Whose kingdom shall have no end.

And I believe in the Holy Spirit, the Lord, and Giver of Life, Who proceedeth from the Father, Who with the Father and the Son together is worshipped and glorified, Who spoke by the Prophets;

And I believe in One, Holy, Catholic and Apostolic Church.

I acknowledge one Baptism for the remission of sins.

I look for the Resurrection of the dead,

And the Life of the age to come. Amen.


----------



## Madman (Aug 31, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I believe in God, the Father Almighty, Creator of heaven and earth; and in Jesus Christ, His only Son, our Lord: Who was conceived by the Holy Spirit, born of the Virgin Mary; suffered under Pontius Pilate, was crucified, died and was buried. He descended into he11; the third day He rose again from the dead; He ascended into heaven, is seated at the right hand of God the Father Almighty; from thence He shall come to judge the living and the dead. I believe in the Holy Spirit, the Holy Catholic Church, the communion of Saints, the forgiveness of sins, the resurrection of the body, and life everlasting. Amen.



Ditto. Even the catholic stuff.  In this case it means One church.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 31, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> I believe in one God, Father Almighty, Maker of heaven and earth, and of all things visible and invisible.
> 
> And in one Lord, Jesus Christ, the Son of God, the Only-begotten, Begotten of the Father before all ages, Light of Light, True God of True God, Begotten, not made, of one essence with the Father, by Whom all things were made:
> 
> ...



That too


----------



## formula1 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re:*

I believe:

1) Jesus Christ saved us through the very sacrifice of His very own life.  

2) He humbled himself to this very end and purpose and as a result, gave us life and breath and everything, though I deserved none of it.

3) He gave us the right to become a child of God.

4) He became the only authority in heaven or earth or under the earth by which we can be saved.  He earned this right through obedience unto death and servanthood at the
highest level.

5) He provided the Holy Spirit to live in us, to bear witness to His redemption and guide us into all Truth.

6) He did this wonderful act of love for us, not because he had need of anything, but simply because of His rich love toward us, wanting all of us to come to repentence.

7) No effort of man or work of man will ever add to the redemption that my heavenly Father provided for us through Christ his only son.

8) If I live any life worthy at all, I live it solely in Jesus.

9) One day I will live with Him eternally and rest in the arms of my heavenly Father. Oh glorious day!!!

10) I don't fully understand the mysteries of God that rest in the trinity, or His 2nd coming, or this doctrine or that.  But one thing I do know is that nothing is going to separate me from the Love of Almighty God and His Glorious son. Ever!!!

Thanks CH, for making me think.  Praise His Holy Name!


----------



## Madman (Aug 31, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> That too



You gotta love the Apostles and th early church.

They were SPOT ON, but I do think they short changed the Holy Spirit a little.


----------



## Thor827 (Aug 31, 2010)

earl said:


> You have to admire a man who stands up and proclaims his beliefs ,whether you agree with him or not.



Agreed. It's always best to get things out in the open.


----------



## pnome (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe in a God that doesn't mind that I don't believe in him.


----------



## Tim L (Aug 31, 2010)

Madman said:


> Ditto. Even the catholic stuff.  In this case it means One church.



Exactly...the term catholic church means the universal, or one church...


----------



## vanguard1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Originally Posted by dawg2  
I believe in God, the Father Almighty, Creator of heaven and earth; and in Jesus Christ, His only Son, our Lord: Who was conceived by the Holy Spirit, born of the Virgin Mary; suffered under Pontius Pilate, was crucified, died and was buried. He descended into he11; the third day He rose again from the dead; He ascended into heaven, is seated at the right hand of God the Father Almighty; from thence He shall come to judge the living and the dead. 

this is what i believe but i would say most christians do not understand that jesus went to he11 to pay the price for us.


----------



## ronpasley (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe that some of you on here that do not believe will believe one day.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Aug 31, 2010)

pnome said:


> I believe in a God that doesn't mind that I don't believe in him.



I am sorry sir, but that god is a myth.


----------



## Israel (Aug 31, 2010)

pnome said:


> I believe in a God that doesn't mind that I don't believe in him.



God is for you Pnome...no need to make him an enemy.


----------



## pnome (Aug 31, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> I am sorry sir, but that god is a myth.




Oh yeah?  Well, you can't prove that he doesn't exist.  So there.


----------



## pnome (Aug 31, 2010)

Israel said:


> God is for you Pnome...no need to make him an enemy.



God is not my enemy.  

If an all-powerful, universe creating, GOD does exist.  I'm confident I've got a better picture on his true nature than you do.  Because, I do not restrict myself to the ancient writings of a primitive band of desert people when I contemplate HIM.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe in God the creator.  The One who chose Israel as His own.
I believe in God the eternal Father.
I believe in Jesus Christ, the Son of God and redeemer of the world.
I believe in the Gospel of Jesus Christ and all that it gives to me.
I believe in forgiveness.
I believe in heaven.
I believe in the devil, and I believe in hel l.


----------



## christianhunter (Aug 31, 2010)

pnome said:


> I believe in a God that doesn't mind that I don't believe in him.



I would not say,HE does not mind.HE knows you don't,in the physical.There is a part of your essence,as a man,that knows there is a GOD.You just do not listen to that man in you.The spirit is at war with the flesh,and yes pnome,you have a spirit.That is how THE LORD is just,in sending ALL unbelievers to He11.You know there is a GOD,that is why you spend so much of your time battling against HIM.I believe that because Scripture tells us,every man is born with a measure of Faith.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 31, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> In the most simple of terms.I thought of what I wanted to say,and I typed it.Also,and most important,in light of some of my posts here of late,I prayed before I started it.



Fair enough.  It looked a lot like an e-mail forward.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re:*



pnome said:


> God is not my enemy.
> 
> If an all-powerful, universe creating, GOD does exist.  I'm confident I've got a better picture on his true nature than you do.  Because, I do not restrict myself to the ancient writings of a primitive band of desert people when I contemplate HIM.



That reveals so much about you Pnome. And you are right about 1 thing, God is definately not your enemy.  On that I can agree with you.

Yet He made his appeal to you in the person of Jesus Christ.  He provided the picture of His true nature and the method of His redemption.  

Ancient writings, desert people?  I see it as 40+ writers over 1100 years all pointing us to the Most High and all essentially saying the same thing.  I see it as eyewitness accounts of many at most 20-60 years removed from the actual events of the life of Jesus of Nazareth.  The evidence is there, but the blinders are still on.  

I am still praying that Jesus will open your eyes, as He really does want all men to be saved.  I am confident that it will occur and you will recognize it and my hope is that your response will be 'Yes, Lord'!

Bast wishes to you and good hunting this season!


----------



## pnome (Sep 1, 2010)

formula1 said:


> Bast wishes to you and good hunting this season!



Thanks!  And good luck to you too!


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 1, 2010)

*I Believe*

I believe in six days and a rest God is good 
I do confess, I believe in Adam and Eve 
in a tree and a garden in a snake and a thief 

I believe Noah Built an ark of wood 
120 years No one understood 
I believe Elijah never died called fire from heaven on a mountainside 

It's been passed down through ages of time 
written by hands of men inspired by the Lord 
His Word will remain to the end. I believe Isaiah 
was a prophet of old The Lamb was slain 
just as he foretold I believe Jesus 
was the Word made man and He died for my sins 
And He rose again.


----------



## Diogenes (Sep 1, 2010)

Far easier to simply repeat established dogma than to think it up, Ham  . . . what part looks like a surprise?

I Believe that the Eternal Flying Pink Platypus got high on crack and accidentally found the Universe in a Cracker-Jack box, and then, burdened as He was with the welding mask and the tuba, the outboard motor and the nipping of the cosmic goldfish, and disturbed and agitated because the cable was out, He unwittingly opened the little packet and found, to His amusement, that it made quite an entertaining party-popper.  

I Believe that, in His infinite wisdom and grace, the Eternal Flying Pink Platypus decided to give his Creation Twinkies, double cheeseburgers with bacon, Budweiser, trailer parks where everyone can get a double-wide, a natural immunity to dentistry, the Atlanta Falcons, and those cute little miniature marshmallows.  

But all of this infinite grace came with a price.  The Chosen would be forced to endure the temporal horrors of the Chicago Cubs, pate de fois gras, classical music, Broadway, Cabernet, School, Japanese cars, sushi, and ballet in order to prove their commitment and their worth.  

Many have failed, faced with these temptations placed before them by the Lurking Red-Eyed Lizard, who is the anti-Platypus, and who also popped out of the Cracker-Jack packet, whole.  The Eternal Flying Pink Platypus could not have known this would happen, and has been waging a mighty battle with the Lurking Red-Eyed Lizard ever since.  

The Lizard is everywhere, tempting the Platypus’ Creation with everything from Starbucks franchises and Life Insurance to indoor plumbing and yearly physicals, but the Righteous will prevail!  The Platypus, helpless to remove these evils from the Universe, infused in His Creation an instinct to automatically reject Public Libraries, Algebra, foreigners, abstract thought, formal logic, and vaccinations.  “Thou Shall Have Faith Only In Me,” He proclaimed, and thus vanquished the Lizard by that statement alone.

In recompense for this demand, the Eternal Flying Pink Platypus gave them Wal-Mart, Velveeta, flat-screens, bullets, window air-conditioners, and Dial-A-Ride.  And it was good,  enough.  So the people rejoiced.

All of them.  And they lived happily ever after.  

Any questions?  That is what I Believe.

Thus it is true.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 1, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> Far easier to simply repeat established dogma than to think it up, Ham  . . . what part looks like a surprise?
> 
> I Believe that the Eternal Flying Pink Platypus got high on crack and accidentally found the Universe in a Cracker-Jack box, and then, burdened as He was with the welding mask and the tuba, the outboard motor and the nipping of the cosmic goldfish, and disturbed and agitated because the cable was out, He unwittingly opened the little packet and found, to His amusement, that it made quite an entertaining party-popper.
> 
> ...



Thanks Diogenes for sharing with us you beliefs. 
Amen God is Good.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 1, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> Far easier to simply repeat established dogma than to think it up, Ham  . . . what part looks like a surprise?
> 
> I Believe that the Eternal Flying Pink Platypus got high on crack and accidentally found the Universe in a Cracker-Jack box, and then, burdened as He was with the welding mask and the tuba, the outboard motor and the nipping of the cosmic goldfish, and disturbed and agitated because the cable was out, He unwittingly opened the little packet and found, to His amusement, that it made quite an entertaining party-popper.
> 
> ...



Dude....lay off the shrooms


----------



## formula1 (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re:*

Somebody quoted Dio and I got to read it.  For a second I was so excited.  But alas, as I read I found myself suddenly brought to disappointment as there is nothing new under the sun!

Jesus is still Lord of Heaven and Earth!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 1, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> Far easier to simply repeat established dogma than to think it up, Ham  . . . what part looks like a surprise?
> 
> I Believe that the Eternal Flying Pink Platypus got high on crack and accidentally found the Universe in a Cracker-Jack box, and then, burdened as He was with the welding mask and the tuba, the outboard motor and the nipping of the cosmic goldfish, and disturbed and agitated because the cable was out, He unwittingly opened the little packet and found, to His amusement, that it made quite an entertaining party-popper.
> 
> ...


 Helo Diogenes, you are an interesting guy. I've read your post history and saw where you only post on the religion section. That's interesting. All this other stuff and just religion. I'm here for the other stuff but check in on this from time to time. That's like going to a basket ball game only for the popcorn.


----------



## Diogenes (Sep 1, 2010)

1gr8bldr – I have no real idea what you just said, but welcome to the swamp anyway,--  where a meme is just a meme, but a good false analogy is the Truth!

It’s better than television, honest.  Stick around.


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 2, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> Helo Diogenes, you are an interesting guy. I've read your post history and saw where you only post on the religion section. That's interesting. All this other stuff and just religion. I'm here for the other stuff but check in on this from time to time. That's like going to a basket ball game only for the popcorn.



In the "Forums Dictionary"...That is what you call a TROLL.


----------



## apoint (Sep 3, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I believe in God, the Father Almighty, Creator of heaven and earth; and in Jesus Christ, His only Son, our Lord: Who was conceived by the Holy Spirit, born of the Virgin Mary; suffered under Pontius Pilate, was crucified, died and was buried. He descended into he11; the third day He rose again from the dead; He ascended into heaven, is seated at the right hand of God the Father Almighty; from thence He shall come to judge the living and the dead. I believe in the Holy Spirit, the Holy Catholic Church, the communion of Saints, the forgiveness of sins, the resurrection of the body, and life everlasting. Amen.



 I have never understood why anyone would say,
 " I believe in the HOLY SPIRIT, the holy catholic church etc.

 How can anyone put God on the same plato with any church denomination or universalism is far from me.
 Please forgive me ,I dont mean to be judgmental.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 3, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> In the "Forums Dictionary"...That is what you call a TROLL.


When it comes to religion, I like to see who I'm responding to. Knowing their beliefs completly dictates my response. On another site I frequent [CARM] I discovered that a poster was only 14 years old by reading some of his post history. The others responders "dropped the bomb" on this poor kid. Each situation needs a different approach, or maybe you guys could just spout out some verses as if that were the remedy for all  unbelief.


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 3, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I believe in God, the Father Almighty, Creator of heaven and earth; and in Jesus Christ, His only Son, our Lord: Who was conceived by the Holy Spirit, born of the Virgin Mary; suffered under Pontius Pilate, was crucified, died and was buried. He descended into he11; the third day He rose again from the dead; He ascended into heaven, is seated at the right hand of God the Father Almighty; from thence He shall come to judge the living and the dead. I believe in the Holy Spirit, the Holy Catholic Church, the communion of Saints, the forgiveness of sins, the resurrection of the body, and life everlasting. Amen.


See Im almost Catholic


Diogenes said:


> Far easier to simply repeat established dogma than to think it up, Ham  . . . what part looks like a surprise?
> 
> I Believe that the Eternal Flying Pink Platypus got high on crack and accidentally found the Universe in a Cracker-Jack box, and then, burdened as He was with the welding mask and the tuba, the outboard motor and the nipping of the cosmic goldfish, and disturbed and agitated because the cable was out, He unwittingly opened the little packet and found, to His amusement, that it made quite an entertaining party-popper.
> 
> ...


If that is what you believe, then its true. 


dawg2 said:


> Dude....lay off the shrooms



I also believe theres some truth


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 3, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> When it comes to religion, I like to see who I'm responding to. Knowing their beliefs completly dictates my response. On another site I frequent [CARM] I discovered that a poster was only 14 years old by reading some of his post history. The others responders "dropped the bomb" on this poor kid. Each situation needs a different approach, or maybe you guys could just spout out some verses as if that were the remedy for all  unbelief.



I can understand your position beings you joined August 2010, BTW, welcome, but the folks here have been here for awhile. They know who is who. Dio is not a minor, at least physically.


----------



## apoint (Sep 4, 2010)

I believe in one GOD the Holy Trinity, Christ life,death, resurrection on the 3rd day. I believe in the rapture then 7 years trib then God return with HIS church saints to put satan away for 1000 yrs. There is free will and predestination.  God knows the begining and the end. God created the universe in 6 days. All 700 prophecy's in the bible came true and will come true. God is all knowing all loving all Holy. I believe we should keep all HIS commandments and feasts.
, not because we are under the law but because it shows our love for GOD and we honor HIM that way. Its part of walking by the spirit.
 I believe you can loose your salvation because of free will. Without fear of the Lord you cant overcome sin in your life.
 Yeshua is the king of Israel and the savior of the world and GOD in the flesh and you cant earn or work your salvation. The bible is the infallible truth, its GODs love letter to HIS children for instructions on how to live and die and live in HIS HOLY Kingdom.  
The Jews & Israel where GODs chosen to bring us his word. We owe the Jews for all they have done and HIS Messiah was a Jew, all the prophets were Jews. Those who bless HIS chosen will be blessed, those who curse them will be cursed. I believe the truth has to be told to show men their sin and error of their ways, so they can get on the right path. I believe there are not two ways to truth or my way but only Gods way. If I told you all I believe we would be here forever.
 I DONT believe in denominations and divisions..... God never wanted this.... Jesus only taught HIS KINGDOM only.........
 Anything that is not GODs [YHWH] WORD is witchcraft and an abomination to GOD YHWH.
 GOD bless all who hear HIS WORD, HIS TRUTH and fear HIM, and love HIM, and repent to be born again and enter into                      HIS KINGDOM. Amen


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> When it comes to religion, I like to see who I'm responding to. Knowing their beliefs completly dictates my response. On another site I frequent [CARM] I discovered that a poster was only 14 years old by reading some of his post history. The others responders "dropped the bomb" on this poor kid. Each situation needs a different approach, or maybe you guys could just spout out some verses as if that were the remedy for all  unbelief.



It was no offense to you,poor attempt at humor.On the other hand,Dio,is definately here to degrade,and disrupt.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 4, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> It was no offense to you,poor attempt at humor.On the other hand,Dio,is definately here to degrade,and disrupt.


We come here because we share a love to converse about our Lord. What I find interesting is his motivation to come here every day in opposition. Another religious site I frequent has more people viewing the Athiest forumn than any other. I find this interesting. Sorry I got "snappy", I must admit, I was offended. Also, Dio, I apoligize for making you the subject of our conversation. This is the end of that for me.


----------



## Diogenes (Sep 5, 2010)

“Also, Dio, I apoligize for making you the subject of our conversation. This is the end of that for me.”

Thank you sir.  That sort of an approach to even simple sarcasm -- let alone to serious inquiry and well thought discussion – is thoughtless, inane, childish, illogical, and unfortunately all too common here.   Lacking an intelligent response to a topic, too many of the posters here fall back on attacking the messenger rather than the message itself.  In many cases it is understandable, since many of them have no other experience or education concerning the world around them, and are unable as a result to formulate a thoughtful and informed opinion.  Lacking anything useful to add to the topic, they lash out and try to rely on bullying as a replacement for the broader education they failed to gain.  

You have perhaps noticed, if you have indeed researched my posts here, that I endure quite a lot of personal attacks without (usually) reducing myself to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity -----for-tat playground nonsense, and try my best to keep the discussions topical.  Some fail to see that challenging their thoughts is not the same as calling them out to personal warfare, and seem to think that disagreeing with their position is the same as slapping them in the face.  

Yet, oddly enough, they don’t seem to feel the same about quite openly and passionately denigrating the position of others, and feel completely unrestrained in the use of open mockery and personal insult.  We call folks like that hypocrites, by definition, and children, in psychological and developmental terms.  A cursory bit of similar research on many of the posters here will reveal the patterns of behavior, and you will notice in each of them just where the breaking point develops.

I will not say that I do not also have a point after which I will no longer remain patient with patent nonsense and pure insult.  There is such a point, and I think that everyone has one, but I try to keep my standards higher than most, and when belligerently and childishly badgered I tend to try to respond to the mind-set and uninformed and immature nature of such responses in general than to specific individuals.  I may not always succeed, when badly provoked.

But, in many cases, I think there are some here who truly believe that their thoughts ought to be unchallenged, and that their positions are actually unassailable, and who respond to any disagreement with immediate personal insult rather than thoughtful, honest, and respectful disagreement.  For those – well – I was raised in the Corps, and have thoroughly educated myself at no small investment in the reading and study – and if they expect, given those conditions, that they are free to shoot at me without enduring rather seriously well researched and well-thought return-fire then they are quite wrong.  I shoot back, and as you must have noticed I try to shoot back at words and thoughts and statements – not at individuals.

We can, as adults, evaluate and actually think about things that are said without reducing it to the idiotic – “Well, so-and-so said something, and I hate Him, so he is wrong.”  

We are, after all, speaking of the purely abstract and metaphysical here.  Stick around, keep your wits about you, and try not to get pulled into the whirlpool of peer-pressure that has created most of history’s major disasters.


----------



## Diogenes (Sep 5, 2010)

Yikes!  Edited to remove Profanity?  C'mon now guys -- that is a completely innocuous phrase, and I even hyphenated it to keep it connected against the filter . . . One can hardly say 'breast-for-tat.'  That would be silly . . .


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 5, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> a point after which I will no longer remain patient with patent nonsense and pure insult.  There is such a point, and I think that everyone has one, but I try to keep my standards higher than most, and when belligerently and childishly badgered I tend to try to respond to the mind-set and uninformed and immature nature of such responses.....................



We all do................................


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 5, 2010)

What Peter said, "You are the Christ, the Son of the living God". And upon this solid foundational truth, I will build my church.  Although this looks simple, in it contains the keys to what we need to know.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 6, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> In the "Forums Dictionary"...That is what you call a TROLL.



Clinton was always pretty good about labeling people who disagreed with his stances.  Extremists, obstructionists, etc.  

At any rate, the guy who brings more to the discussions than anybody else here doesn't agree with you so he's automatically a troll.  That's just sloppy.


----------



## Israel (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't think you agree with many here Six. Nor WTM. Nor earl.
Nor do I, actually.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 6, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I believe in God, the Father Almighty, Creator of heaven and earth; and in Jesus Christ, His only Son, our Lord: Who was conceived by the Holy Spirit, born of the Virgin Mary; suffered under Pontius Pilate, was crucified, died and was buried. He descended into he11; the third day He rose again from the dead; He ascended into heaven, is seated at the right hand of God the Father Almighty; from thence He shall come to judge the living and the dead. I believe in the Holy Spirit, the Holy Catholic Church, the communion of Saints, the forgiveness of sins, the resurrection of the body, and life everlasting. Amen.



 for all those that say "except the Catholic stuff" this is the Apostle's Creed and is said in many non-catholic churches. I have grown up Methodist and Presbyterian and both say it. I love it and live by it.


----------



## earl (Sep 6, 2010)

I found an interesting quote in one of LJ's links. It would seem that the Jewish hierarchy thought of the early Christians as Trolls.

.D. Eisenstein in his Hebrew book entitled, “Polemics and Disputations” makes the following observation:

The first Christians, who were Jewish, some half, some one third
and some one fourth Jewish, were called Minim (a sectarian; a believer in Jesus).
  These Minim were always on the lookout for opportunities of disputations with rabbis,
especially in the matter of interpreting Scriptures.   The rabbis, however, pushed them aside
as with a straw, i.e., they did not give them sincere or weighty answers, only a sharp work, or saying,
like it is written in the Passover Hagadah, in regards to the wicked,
But do thou set his teeth on edge and answer him. ...”

http://www.menorah.org/mrd19.html


----------



## apoint (Sep 6, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> for all those that say "except the Catholic stuff" this is the Apostle's Creed and is said in many non-catholic churches. I have grown up Methodist and Presbyterian and both say it. I love it and live by it.



 If I can be permitted to share my feelings on this without creating a fire storm.
 I was in the Methodist churches most of my church going life, and always had an uneasy feeling about saying I believe in the Catholic church when I dont. I was told this meant universal church, which I also had problems with. If that is the case  then it should say" Christ's Church", because thats who's church it is. 
 Or maybe the Baptist or Lutheran ought to lay claim to the creed. Any way thats just me.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 6, 2010)

apoint said:


> If I can be permitted to share my feelings on this without creating a fire storm.
> I was in the Methodist ,  churches most of my church going life, and always had an uneasy feeling about saying I believe in the Catholic church when I dont. I was told this meant universal church, which I also had problems with. If that is the case  then it should say" Christ's Church", because thats who's church it is.
> Or maybe the Baptist or Lutheran ought to lay claim to the creed. Any way thats just me.


----------



## apoint (Sep 6, 2010)

It actually says , the Holy Catholic church. Why didnt it just go with the Holy Church and leave the word catholic out of the matter?
 Maybe because it actually does mean the physical Catholic church.
  This is one of the reasons I left the Methodist.


----------



## earl (Sep 6, 2010)

If I am not mistaken the Catholic Church is one of the oldest . I would think they would be closest to the way the original Christians worshiped. The Baptist on the other hand are relatively newcomers . And dissidents to boot.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 6, 2010)

earl said:


> If I am not mistaken the Catholic Church is one of the oldest . I would think they would be closest to the way the original Christians worshiped. The Baptist on the other hand are relatively newcomers . And dissidents to boot.


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that the Catholic church is actually Roman Catholism which came from the Romans. I would like to study up on this if anyone knows where. Lots of persecutions in those days and lots of corruption. It is also almost fact now, although how will we ever know, that they are responsible for changing Matt 28:19.


----------



## Israel (Sep 6, 2010)

earl said:


> If I am not mistaken the Catholic Church is one of the oldest . I would think they would be closest to the way the original Christians worshiped. The Baptist on the other hand are relatively newcomers . And dissidents to boot.



Actually, no.
Didn't take long for stuff to creep in at all.
You could say slither.
Funny, crazy man wants to institutionalize God. 
Jesus in a strait jacket ain't Jesus at all.

Act 20:27  For I have not shunned to declare unto you all the counsel of God. 
Act 20:28  Take heed therefore unto yourselves, and to all the flock, over the which the Holy Ghost hath made you overseers, to feed the church of God, which he hath purchased with his own blood. 
Act 20:29  For I know this, that after my departing shall grievous wolves enter in among you, not sparing the flock. 
Act 20:30  Also of your own selves shall men arise, speaking perverse things, to draw away disciples after them. 
Act 20:31  Therefore watch, and remember, that by the space of three years I ceased not to warn every one night and day with tears. 
Act 20:32  And now, brethren, I commend you to God, and to the word of his grace, which is able to build you up, and to give you an inheritance among all them which are sanctified. 
Act 20:33  I have coveted no man's silver, or gold, or apparel. 

Looney tunes are for children.
Outlandish garb and ceremony, ridiculous traditions and the stilted stink of religious gymnastics are not for the household of God.
Let us spray.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 6, 2010)

apoint said:


> It actually says , the Holy Catholic church. Why didnt it just go with the Holy Church and leave the word catholic out of the matter?
> Maybe because it actually does mean the physical Catholic church.
> This is one of the reasons I left the Methodist.



wow...all I can say is wow...


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 6, 2010)

holy cow...


----------



## earl (Sep 6, 2010)

Looney tunes are for children.
Outlandish garb and ceremony, ridiculous traditions and the stilted stink of religious gymnastics are not for the household of God.
Let us spray




All churches are guilty of this to one degree or the other.


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 6, 2010)

earl said:


> Looney tunes are for children.
> Outlandish garb and ceremony, ridiculous traditions and the stilted stink of religious gymnastics are not for the household of God.
> Let us spray
> 
> ...


Thats the great thing about America! Everyone is entitled to their "opinion" ...............even if its an uneducated guess...


----------



## apoint (Sep 6, 2010)

earl said:


> Looney tunes are for children.
> Outlandish garb and ceremony, ridiculous traditions and the stilted stink of religious gymnastics are not for the household of God.
> Let us spray
> 
> ...



 Yes I remember when Jesus commanded us to eat fish on Friday.


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 6, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> holy cow...



Now that would be Hindu,Dawg.
Sorry,I couldn't help myself,don't know how this got Denominational.

And I do not know why tail feathers are getting ruffled.If Dio wants to believe in the yellow mushroom fairy or what ever it was,that would explain a lot.

This is serious here though,believe in what you will,everyone.I Believe in what I typed on the first post,plus additions made by others,that naturally go together with what I said.I don't think the denominational scuffle is necessary.I'm a Believer in THE LORD,before any Denomination,comes into view.


----------



## earl (Sep 6, 2010)

Spotlite said:


> Thats the great thing about America! Everyone is entitled to their "opinion" ...............even if its an uneducated guess...





If the ''uneducated '' was thrown my way , let me assure you , I am well versed in the ways of churches .


----------



## earl (Sep 6, 2010)

apoint said:


> Yes I remember when Jesus commanded us to eat fish on Friday.




Shall we discuss some of the rituals  or gymnastics of the Baptist ? You want to talk crazy ,lets.


----------



## earl (Sep 6, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Now that would be Hindu,Dawg.
> Sorry,I couldn't help myself,don't know how this got Denominational.
> 
> And I do not know why tail feathers are getting ruffled.If Dio wants to believe in the yellow mushroom fairy or what ever it was,that would explain a lot.
> ...





Thats part of the problem ch. Some cannot make an open declaration of their faith without taking potshots at other denominations.  It makes them feel more righteous and holy to be able to say that their religion is better than some one elses because they don't have to eat fish on Fridays. Or wash feet. Or handle snakes . And on and on and on and on .

What started out as an admirable thread ,IMHO , has turned into just another ,I am better than you thread . 
Nice try any way , friend .


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

earl said:


> Thats part of the problem ch. Some cannot make an open declaration of their faith without taking potshots at other denominations.  It makes them feel more righteous and holy to be able to say that their religion is better than some one elses because they don't have to eat fish on Fridays. Or wash feet. Or handle snakes . And on and on and on and on .
> 
> What started out as an admirable thread ,IMHO , has turned into just another ,I am better than you thread .
> Nice try any way , friend .



That is why I believe THE LORD JESUS said,"I'AM The Way,The Truth,and The Life.No one comes to THE FATHER,except by ME."Denominations will not get you to THE FATHER.I go and belong to a Baptist Church.That being said,I would be just at home,in any Church,where THE WORD of GOD is Preached and Believed.


----------



## farmasis (Sep 7, 2010)

I believe Christianhunter is spot on.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 7, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> holy cow...



To which post were you responding when you typed this?  Try hybrid view, imho.


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 7, 2010)

earl said:


> If the ''uneducated '' was thrown my way , let me assure you , I am well versed in the ways of churches .



Not at you personally. But at anyone that paints with a broad brush, as a general statement.

Getting up going to work this morning was not a ritual or a tradition. Some things are done just because its the right thing to do. Now going to lunch today will be a tradition 


Trust me, if you were "well versed" in churches you would have a better outlook on most of them. A few bad apples doesnt mean the whole basket is ruined....................


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 7, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> To which post were you responding when you typed this?  Try hybrid view, imho.



More like the second page of this thread.

Threads in this forum generally start out civil and thoughtful then mutate into a spiteful, denigrating tone.  I feel sorry for a couple on here who put on an air of "christianity" and pontificate long discourses of deep thoughts yet are far from it, having an agenda of their own.

Anyone who feels compelled to call themselves "christians" should really think about the message they type, before they type it and ask: WWJD.  

Just sayin'


----------



## gtparts (Sep 7, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> More like the second page of this thread.
> 
> Threads in this forum generally start out civil and thoughtful then mutate into a spiteful, denigrating tone.  I feel sorry for a couple on here who put on an air of "christianity" and pontificate long discourses of deep thoughts yet are far from it, having an agenda of their own.
> 
> ...



Many call that type of response from a Christian as "getting in the flesh". Some seem to forget whose they are.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 7, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Many call that type of response from a Christian as "getting in the flesh". Some seem to forget whose they are.



The point is that it would be a refreshing change if a thread in here could stay on track without people railing on each other.  Everyone will disagree about which day is correct, what should or should not be eaten, covering heads, which Bible, etc.  But there is no reason to continuously derail a thread in here, especially one that was on track for a change.


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 7, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> The point is that it would be a refreshing change if a thread in here could stay on track without people railing on each other.  Everyone will disagree about which day is correct, what should or should not be eaten, covering heads, which Bible, etc.  But there is no reason to continuously derail a thread in here, especially one that was on track for a change.



After looking back through this thread, the only ones that threw it off topic were the non believers. We have asked continually why that is allowed to happen.


----------



## apoint (Sep 7, 2010)

earl said:


> Shall we discuss some of the rituals  or gymnastics of the Baptist ? You want to talk crazy ,lets.



 I thought the topic was" what I believe".
 So far that is what has been talked about.
 As far as talking crazy. You are a PhD scholar at that so I would have to decline the offer, you are much better at that than I.


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2010)

Spotlite said:


> After looking back through this thread, the only ones that threw it off topic were the non believers. We have asked continually why that is allowed to happen.





I didn't think Bandersnatch and Apoint were nonbelievers . Dang ,the things you learn on here .


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2010)

apoint said:


> I thought the topic was" what I believe".
> So far that is what has been talked about.
> As far as talking crazy. You are a PhD scholar at that so I would have to decline the offer, you are much better at that than I.





I do believe you were one of the first to take a shot at the Catholics. But you do claim to be Christian so I should expect no less from you .


----------



## apoint (Sep 7, 2010)

earl said:


> I do believe you were one of the first to take a shot at the Catholics. But you do claim to be Christian so I should expect no less from you .




 I love it when you take up for the Christians.  I told you you talk craazzy!@#*"???


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 7, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Many call that type of response from a Christian as "getting in the flesh". Some seem to forget whose they are.




X's 1000 Brother.

For all you who claim the name of Christ, that is something to think about ain't it.

Who do you belong to?

Well,









Who?


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 7, 2010)

Spotlite said:


> After looking back through this thread, the only ones that threw it off topic were the non believers. We have asked continually why that is allowed to happen.




No matter who it is, a Follower of Christ or not, we owe them no response other than what Christ would say....




earl said:


> I do believe you were one of the first to take a shot at the Catholics. But you do claim to be Christian so I should expect no less from you .


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 7, 2010)

earl said:


> I didn't think Bandersnatch and Apoint were nonbelievers . Dang ,the things you learn on here .


try again. start with post 5. bandy and apoint stated what they did and didnt believe. as usual with yall, bark and holler wolf.


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2010)

Spotlite said:


> try again. start with post 5. bandy and apoint stated what they did and didnt believe. as usual with yall, bark and holler wolf.




And by stating what they didn't believe they took potshots at other Christian religions. Some Christians are just incapable of stating what they believe and let the statement stand on it's own merit . They have to tear someone else down to feel good about theirselves. 
I don't make this junk up . It's here for all to read. Tell me this thread hasn't turned into a Protestant VS Catholic mess . Again .


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2010)

BTW ,post 5 was a question. Post 6 from Bandy was the first potshot at Catholics.
Ham and Pnome weren't out of line .Dio is Dio .You almost always know what to expect.
Apoint's post41 was in no way shape or form anything other than a shot at the Catholics. It took him until post 45  to make a statement of belief. 

Keep on blaming the nonbelievers if it makes you feel better , but any one with a lick of sense and comprehension can see for their selves who is bashing who.

As far as asking why this is allowed to happen , I think that's a good question. Why can't Christians just get along with each other. Take a look back and see how many Christians have been banned . Then see how many nonChristians have been banned from the spiritual forum. The latest example ,Rednekwhatwever lasted all of about 2 or 3 weeks. It5 seems the believers are the ones with a control issue.


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 7, 2010)

earl said:


> And by stating what they didn't believe they took potshots at other Christian religions. Some Christians are just incapable of stating what they believe and let the statement stand on it's own merit . They have to tear someone else down to feel good about theirselves.
> I don't make this junk up . It's here for all to read. Tell me this thread hasn't turned into a Protestant VS Catholic mess . Again .



I can honestly see some of that. I want to compare something if you dont mind?? And then Im saying "uncle"

Look very hard at the words in red in your quote. Do they resemble post of the atheist or non believers when they are posting about Christian beliefs? And I ask the same question, why cant yall just simply say you dont believe and let it stand at that? Now, UNCLE,


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2010)

I think I have done that . Twice. And along comes some body trying to straighten me out . And you know I would argue with myself on a slow day . 

Uncle.


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

I will ask this?                                                                                            A simple statement of Faith,or lack there of, is appropriate.An explanation of such,is even recommended.A bashing of someone for their statement,and I'm guilty also,with Dio,is childish.As was stated several times up above,I got into the flesh with Dio.It is not up to me,to tell him,how to live.I have professed THE LORD before him and others many times,the burden is no longer mine to bare.As long as we as Believers believe on THE LORD,and confess HIM with our mouths,our differences are menial.GOD is the Judge of ALL,so even the unbelievers can have their say,without persecution from us.I guess,a public failure does wonders,for our convictions.I publically apologize to Diogenes,I was wrong.GOD is our Judge!


----------



## Diogenes (Sep 8, 2010)

Earl states: “Dio is Dio .You almost always know what to expect.”

Well . . . I certainly hope not . . . or, um, er . . . maybe . . . 

I tawt I taw a puddy tat . . .

But geez – this is just uncalled for, and from CH no less: “I publically apologize to Diogenes.”   For What???  Sir?  You must be kidding.

Though for my own part I try very hard to separate the idea from the speaker, I’d be the last to be absolved from the use of just about every rhetorical trick in the book in the effort to convey my own point of view.  

Unfortunately it seems that I offend quite a few, since many find the very idea of disagreement of any sort to be a personal affront, but I try to limit my ‘personal’ comments to direct responses – once attacked personally, I will indeed respond.

But I consider ideas in the open to be free game, no different than a bird in flight, and once set loose they have a life independent from the speaker, and thus immunity is granted to the individual who put the idea in motion, but not so much to the thought, or ‘bird’ if you will . . .

Ideas, especially abstract ideas (and here you might note that ‘Love’ is one of those spiritual, abstract ideas), tend to unleash the passions of men, and one can hardly blame them if fiery outcomes ensue – temporally.  And hopefully temporarily as well.  So a good, lively, and often contentious discussion of those ideas is just what we all come here for.

If I have ten people in a room, and nine of them agree, then I have eight too many people.  Nothing is learned, and no cause can be furthered.  A ‘discussion’ is meant to be an exchange of views, rather than a gang-war against opposing thought and an opportunity to break out animated smilies and every clever insult one once heard on the playground.  Just my view.

It can stay respectful, and leave the personal attacks outside of the thoughts expressed, yet still stay spirited and lively, and not devolve into either a totally boring agreement festival or an even worse forum of artificial hand-holding politics.  Be serious here – you hate my pink butt and everything I stand for.  You know it and so do I.  That is fine.  No apologies needed.  If you felt otherwise I’d be disappointed in your passion about your position, and when you say otherwise I’m suspicious about the motive.  

For my part, I hold no personal animosities to speak of, but passionately react against what I see as hypocrisy, contradiction, and ideas that cannot support themselves, and the moment you quit screaming back I’m going to have to check with the UFO people and ask just who beamed up CH and what did they do to him?

Keep it topical, keep up your argument, keep playing the game in a civilized manner, and don’t apologize for that.  No need.  The disagreement keeps us all on our toes, intellectually, and forces us both to keep learning . . .


----------



## earl (Sep 8, 2010)

Dio , you should take that as a compliment. You are consistent.


----------



## Jeff57 (Sep 8, 2010)

*My Statement of Faith*

•I believe the Bible to be the inspired, infallible, authoritative, and inerrant Word of God (II Timothy 3:15-17, II Peter 1:20-21). 


•I believe there is one God, eternally existing in three persons: the Father, Son and Holy Spirit (Genesis 1:1, Deuteronomy 6:4, Matthew 28:19, John 10:27-30). 

•I believe in the deity of Christ (John 1:1, 10:33); His virgin birth (Isaiah 7:14, Matthew 1:23, Luke 1:34-35); His sinless life (Hebrews 4:15, 7:26); His miracles (John 2:11); His vicarious and atoning death (I Corinthians 15:3, Ephesians 1:7, Hebrews 2:9); His resurrection (John 11:25, I Corinthians 15:4); His ascension to the right hand of the Father (Mark 16:19); His personal return to earth in power and glory(Acts 1:11, Revelation 19:11-16). 

•I believe in the absolute necessity of regeneration by the Holy Spirit for salvation because of the exceeding sinfulness of the human nature, and that all are justified on the single ground of faith in the shed blood of Christ, and that only by God's grace through faith alone are we saved (John 3:16-19; 5:24, Romans 3:23; 5:8-9, Ephesians 2:8-10, Titus 3:5). 

•I believe in the resurrection of both the saved and the lost; those who are saved unto the resurrection of life, and those who are not unto the resurrection of ****ation (John 5:28-29). 


•I believe it is the mandate of the whole Church to go into the whole world and to preach the Gospel to every living creature. (Mark 16:15, Matthew 28:18-20)


----------

